# BMW Motorrad grabs the votes in the "Motorcycle of the Year '16" readers' poll



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

*BMW Motorrad grabs the votes in the "Motorcycle of the Year '16" readers' poll*



With victories in the categories "Sports Bikes", "Touring/Sport Touring Bikes", "Enduros/Supermotos", "Crossovers" and "Modern Classics" as well as two second and three third places, BMW Motorrad achieved its best result so far in the MOTORRAD magazine's 18th "Motorcycle of the Year 2016" readers' vote in which 208 motorcycle models lined up for selection.

"All of us at BMW Motorrad are thrilled by this result. Once again I would like to thank the MOTORRAD readers warmly for their vote and the trust they have placed in us. Once more this amazing response shows that we provide optimum products for our customers in nearly all the categories we are represented in. This result is a strong validation of our development work up to now - which we will continue with determination to be able to offer our motorcycle fans the best BMW motorcycle in each market segment", says Stephan Schaller, Director BMW Motorrad in his response to the readers' vote.

The BMW S 1000 RR took first place for the second time in a row with ease in the "Sports Bikes" category. With 23.4 per cent of the readers' vote it achieved almost the identical result to last year. The participating MOTORRAD readers once more honoured the outstanding combination of high performance, high active riding safety thanks to Race ABS and Dynamic Traction Control DTC as well as the optional electronically controlled suspension Dynamic Damping Control DDC.

In the "Crossover" category the BMW S 1000 XR took first place with an outstanding 26.7 per cent of the votes. MOTORRAD readers were won over by its fascinating mix of dynamic sports-oriented riding characteristics, excellent sports touring qualities and individual design.

When it came to vote on the best "Touring/Sports Touring Bike", BMW Motorrad scored a double success. As in the previous year, the R 1200 RS came first thanks to its excellent allround qualities with regard to dynamic riding, sportiness and touring suitability. It received 24 per cent of the votes and once more significantly surpassed last year's result. In third place in this class as in 2015: the R 1200 RT, the established travel tourer of the BMW Motorrad range for the last 30 years.

The "subscription" winner, as it were, in the "Enduros/Supermotos" class is the R 1200 GS / Adventure with 23.4 per cent of the votes. Since 2009 it has won this category for the eighth time in succession and finds the readers' great approval thanks to its unique long-haul adventure travel character and the fun it provides riding on country roads and off the beaten track.

BMW Motorrad achieved victory number five with the R nineT and the R nineT Scrambler in the "Modern Classics" category. 30.1 per cent of readers voted in favour of the the unrivalled mix of classic design, lifestyle, state-of-the-art technology and sporty dynamic riding from the new world of BMW Motorrad "Heritage".

As in the previous year, BMW Motorrad took places two and three in the "Naked Bikes" category with the no-fairing BMW R 1200 R flat twin and the sports-oriented 4-cylinder S 1000 R. In the "Scooter" category another second place was achieved by the C 650 Sport/C 650 GT.

The award ceremony was held on 14 March 2016 in Stuttgart. In the 18th readers' vote on the "Motorcycle of the Year", which is considered to be the most important motorcycle and scooter readers' choice in Europe, 52,178 readers took part. Since 1999 well above three quarters of a million readers took part in the vote.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

German magazine picks German motorcycles as winners and hold ceremony in Germany. Got it.


----------

